# DIY user interface - suggestions?



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Tell him the main computer on the Tesla is Linux-based, so that may be a good starting point?

Get him a main computer from a Model S and have him do a "cleanroom" rewrite for DIY 😈


----------



## TeZla (Feb 18, 2021)

Maybe something for him to do a bit of research into, but you give him the parameters of the display requirements.

What you'll find is that either the motor controllers have thier own dedicated display/software, OR they use the can-bus and expect you to do something with that to display what you want.
For the most part, there is also very little issue with adding your own display stuff onto a dedicated system, as they'll be using can-bus as well.

For example, You have a tesla motor, using the T-2C motor controller. There is an Apple app that'll work as an interface, which is great because you can access it when needed, but you dont want a big ipad in the dashboard. So, you use the same can-bus signals and instead send them to some aftermarket gauges, Speedo, Tach etc. (Speedhut do can-bus gauges) Maybe you also have a small sub screen that displays some relevant info, HV battery voltage (SoC), inverter, motor and battery temperature and whatever. That could be acheived with a can-bus breakout (Could be a rasberry Pi, Arduino or other system) which then outputs to a small screen. That part would most definitly need some diy and software skills. That would be a good project for him.

Pose it to him as "Using the can-bus network and signals, I want a small screen to fit (pick a spot) that will display these specific parameters (list) from these systems (Motor, Inverter, dc-dc, etc). This should be able to be acheived with a Pi and a can-bus interface board, The budget is $x"


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

The Pi with CANBUS is a good idea. 

Doesn't have to be a small screen...in fact, almost everybody does a small screen, so do a monitor interface (HDMI) and let the user decide screen size.

I still say port the GUI from Tesla, page for page, set up tables to allow flexible CAN messaging and scheduling.


----------



## 52International (Feb 13, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions! Duh, of course aftermarket is all going to be CAN bus!

He's starting small. He's likely to get either a usb to canbus adapter to code on his laptop or something more dedicated, I saw an arduino canbus dev kit. I suggested he find some can controlled devices like little robotic motors to figure out how to use multiple devices on a bus and get the software started. There's the option for OBD-II starter kit that also looks interesting to him also. He's supposed to build a proposal. 

Great suggestion, I'll get a friend to take pictures of the tesla pages.

He'll put everything out on github for all to use. He underestimates how interesting this will be to a fellow hacker, IMHO.

I'm amazed that my spell check not once changed canbus to something you smoke. 

Thanks
Mark

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Forget Arduino. Keep him in his Linux element. Linux naturally multitasks...Arduino sucks at it. The low pevel Linux drivers and library bolt-ons for Linux is a natural extension for him AND make him employable...Arduino C++ and Python hacks are a dollar an hour in places like Bengaluru.


----------



## Dillzilla (Aug 6, 2021)

52International said:


> My son is excited to help with my upcoming EV conversion! This is huge for me. He doesn't turn wrenches, but he's a Linux, open source, software kind of guy. He thinks someday an EV conversion would be cool to do. Gotta jump on it now before he loses interest. [emoji23]
> 
> I told him I haven't researched squat yet beyond the basic motor, but I would ask about suggestions for the UI. I see plenty to buy, doubt any are open source. I can also buy nice raspberry pi with a screen to hack on. But I need to get the controller and set up an interface.
> 
> ...


i actually been working on this exact thing and plan to have it be open source when i got it ready. the main UI for mine is going to be android 4.4 (can be any version but i like 4) with a menu below the android OS view that controls a rely switch to turn things on and off. it needs x86 in order to run properly though so no raspberry pis. mine runs an intel nuc but any low power chipset with display out will work


----------



## 52International (Feb 13, 2021)

Dillzilla said:


> i actually been working on this exact thing and plan to have it be open source when i got it ready. the main UI for mine is going to be android 4.4 (can be any version but i like 4) with a menu below the android OS view that controls a rely switch to turn things on and off. it needs x86 in order to run properly though so no raspberry pis. mine runs an intel nuc but any low power chipset with display out will work


Very nice, look forward to seeing it when it's done.

Is the idea that you have a box that always is there for controls and the gui is separate or optional? Curious if this would be portable to a single tablet.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dillzilla (Aug 6, 2021)

52International said:


> Very nice, look forward to seeing it when it's done.
> 
> Is the idea that you have a box that always is there for controls and the gui is separate or optional? Curious if this would be portable to a single tablet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


the box below has nothing really preventing it from operating as a android app, its just doesn't seem very practical for a car to have all the car related functions to be in a app instead of the base of the screen


----------

